# 1987 z24i cooling problem need help!!A.S.A.P



## kevinjack (Aug 16, 2009)

hello i have a 1987 Nissan pick up with a z24i 4 cylinder inline motor. 2 months ago i noticed it was leaking antifreeze so looking around the engine i noticed there was a wet spot around the temperature gasket so i replaced the gasket thinking that was the problem well i noticed it started to leaking again so im thinking the truck is 22 years old its got to be the water pump. i replaced the water pump today and noticed that it was still leaking so when i had the car on i looked and it was coming out of a 90 degree angle thing going to the thermo wax which is under the carb and the thermostat is before it so i dont know how to fix it if there is even a part to fix it with... i have the service manual for it but doesnt say anything about it.. i hope it dont have to replace the whole intake manifold...can anyone help here are some pics i have on another forum site 

first one
Automotive Forums .com Car Chat

second one
Automotive Forums .com Car Chat

third one
Automotive Forums .com Car Chat

any help is much appreciated 

thanks


----------

